# Girls night out



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayla and her friend Brandi went fishing with me on 
Friday the 13th. Action has been slow so I threw out 2
Abu 6500 with cut bait so the girls could have some 
channel cat action.

They each caught a few channel cats and as I
was teaching Brandi to set the hook she forgot to swing
but hooked the fish. When she said it was hard I asked
what she would do with a big fish. She finally worked it 
close and I discovered it was a 35 pound flathead. I was 
surprised that a mature flathead would eat and inch square 
of cut bluegill and that a 1/0 hook would hold up.

Later Kayla got a flathead on our regular rods and
we let it pull the little boat around till it got tired.
It was 45 pounds.










Not a bad start for their first trip this year.


----------



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

That is awsome. I love seeing girls fishing. Its not as big as I wish. My wife will fish but she is a little sis when I comes to touching a fish or bait lol. Congrats on the experiences ladys!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice night. That'll be one fishing trip she doesn't forget.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Excellent catch! 

Nothing like getting the family envolved in the great outdoors.  Congrats!

Bowhunter57


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

On a River ????


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job guys! Good to see someone catching something, especially youngsters! Those will be catches to remember.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> On a River


Throback
These fish came on an MWCD lake.










Brandi's first flathead came on an Abu 6500 baited with
cut bluegill we set out for channel cats. The little 1/0
hook held in place!










Kayla's 45 came on conventional flathead rig
Shimano TR+Cattmaxx rod. She let it pull the
little boat around about 10 minutes before it gave up.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Great Fish.. congrats to the Girls


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

MWCD lake ?? I am a dumb hoosier that only fishes the Ohio from VeVay IN to CINN. and Erie


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Mwcd is a group of lakes in southern ohio. 5 or 6 of them. Feel lucky to get that much info!


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Nice fish! That is surprising that it went for such a small cut bait. I had one take a worm on a floating channel setup recently.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

JEALOUS!!... congrats those are beautiful fish!


----------

